# What's the most money you wasted on the hobby?



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 21, 2020)

I'll start with these two:
1) Queen Bertha the Redfoot.
She cost $300.
I spent over $2,800 on vet bills. Including an operation.
She was then re homed for $200.
I think of it as a waste, because she was sold to me as a healthy tortoise.
2) Tortoise related BULBS.
MVB lights and fixtures. Twin dome fixtures, colored heat bulbs and night light bulbs. Probably around $600.
Funny thing is I still have most of this garbage in totes in my garage. I need to throw it all away.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2020)

I haven't wasted any money on the bobby. I don't even know bobby.


----------



## Zoeclare (Oct 22, 2020)

Tom said:


> I haven't wasted any money on the bobby. I don't even know bobby.


?In the UK a Bobby is old fashioned slang for a policeman.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2020)

Zoeclare said:


> ?In the UK a Bobby is old fashioned slang for a policeman.


Well in that case, I've got a friend who is a policeman. I've bought him dinner a time or two, but sheesh, I don't consider it wasted money...


----------



## Zoeclare (Oct 22, 2020)

I bought some cards that were supposed to measure UV. They weren't very expensive but they were very rubbish!


----------



## turtlesteve (Oct 22, 2020)

Tom said:


> I haven't wasted any money on the bobby. I don't even know bobby.



Hah! I immediately thought of a girl I knew growing up named Bobbie. I wasn’t her type though.

In all seriousness it’s the MVB bulbs. I have no idea how many I’ve gone through - a dozen? Two dozen? The worst part is I saw a bunch on clearance once at a pet store and bought a bunch of spares.

Back when I had my very first tortoise, I took it to the vet for a check up, when it was lethargic and not eating well (it turned out my enclosure was the problem but didn’t know it at the time). The vet basically said yep that’s a tortoise and charged me a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2020)

In 2012 I bought 20 Sudan hatchlings directly from the breeder. I raised 14 and Dean raised the other 6. We picked them up immediately after hatching. Within days. About a third of them failed to thrive. They didn't eat much and were lethargic. A third were alive, but not growing and thriving as they should under the ideal conditions I had them in. The last third were fine and growing and behaving as they should.

I spent considerable time and money thinking about this, doing diagnostic vet testing, and observing what the heck the problem Could be. I thought it might have to do with the timing of hatching and how long they went before their first soak. This breeder lets them hatch and leaves them in the incubator box instead of using a brooder box system and he soaked them once a week. So if a baby hatched the day after soak day, it would sit in the incubator for a week with no soak and no food. If a baby hatched the day before or the day of soaking, it would get the much needed hydration immediately. This was not the problem, but it was my best guess at the time.

After several months, I submitted two of the worst babies for necropsy. They had not grow at all and ha been weak and sickly their whole lives. I need to know if I was dealing with a contagious disease. My vet open them up and the GI tract was lined with a "gray sandy sludge". I concluded that it must be vermiculite from spending all those days in the incubator with no food and no water. The breeder was a forum member. He saw my posts about how bad his babies were doing. He'd never held back babies and didn't keep in touch with buyers, so he had no idea there was a problem. He hatched them, moved them out, and as far as he was concerned, everything was fine. All of his babies were alive and well while in his hands, but he never kept them long term. My posts upset him and were making him look bad, so he abruptly posted on the forum that I was wrong. It couldn't be vermiculite because he didn't use vermiculite. These babies were never on sand with him. He used hay for baby substrate. They were never on sand or even dirt with me, only orchid bark, so where did the ever get access to sand??? After some time, it occurred to me, that if he didn't use vermiculite, what DID he use? Perlite.

To this day I keep telling reptile keepers to NOT incubate on perlite. Some listen and some don't. I was contacted this morning by a person in another country wanting to buy a baby, but they can't find a breeder near them who isn't using perlite. They have wisely decided not to risk it. I don't consider the money I spent on those babies and diagnostics wasted. I consider it money spent to gain valuable knowledge and experience. That experience taught me a bunch of priceless lessons on how to start babies correctly. Those lessons have been shared with countless other tortoise keepers, and I now employ the lessons learned with those Sudan sulcatas to breeding several endangered species of tortoises and helping their babies to thrive after being started in the most optimal conditions possible.


----------



## Tolis (Oct 22, 2020)

I have 2 greek torts for 10 years and recently decided to take them to the vet for the first time for a random checkup. The whole visit took 3 minutes he force-fed them some toothpaste and I paid a day's worth of salary. Felt like a rip-off. 
These two torts are now giving birth to 15 torts every summer. I also bought a baby sulcata and an aldabra on the way. Can I buy the toothpaste and feed them myself? Is there any other tort maintenance I can DIY?


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2020)

Tortoiseforumaccount said:


> I have 2 greek torts for 10 years and recently decided to take them to the vet for the first time for a random checkup. The whole visit took 3 minutes he force-fed them some toothpaste and I paid a day's worth of salary. Felt like a rip-off.
> These two torts are now giving birth to 15 torts every summer. I also bought a baby sulcata and an aldabra on the way. Can I buy the toothpaste and feed them myself? Is there any other tort maintenance I can DIY?


Most vets know nothing about tortoise care and do the wrong things.

Tooth paste? Was it some kind of wormer? A vitamin concoction? Never heard of anything like that.

Here are all my tips for long term care of your species and starting babies off correctly:





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org





Here is the correct care info for your sulcata, and though I lack experience with Aldabra, I think this info will work perfectly with them too. It works wonderfully with Galaps.





The Best Way To Raise A Sulcata, Leopard, Or Star Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. Babies hatch during the...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Tolis (Oct 22, 2020)

Tom said:


> Tooth paste? Was it some kind of wormer? A vitamin concoction? Never heard of anything like that.


The vet said it is for worms.

I saw Sam Pascucci giving it to his torts too. In that video, he also gave them a shot of something on their rear leg.

I have "listened" to both of those care sheets many times while I am driving and I am very grateful you shared that knowledge with us. 

It would be nice if you made a post with the adult tort maintenance you do periodically. I assume you experienced keepers are giving the worm paste and other basic treatments yourselves.


----------



## wellington (Oct 22, 2020)

Probably the most I spent on my tortoises is buying a new house and moving because the tortoises needed more land. Not a waste though.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2020)

Tortoiseforumaccount said:


> The vet said it is for worms.
> 
> I saw Sam Pascucci giving it to his torts too. In that video, he also gave them a shot of something on their rear leg.
> 
> ...


Tortoises should NEVER receive injections in the rear legs due to the real portal system. I don't know who Sam is, but he's doing it wrong.

I never worm my tortoises. If I suspected I had a problem, I would take a stool sample in and have it checked. Then my experienced tortoise vet would recommend the correct medication in the correct does, for whatever was found on the fecal exam. I used to take fecal samples in periodically years ago, but they always came back negative, and my tortoises showed no sign of any problem, so I stopped. I would never put wormer into a tortoise for no good reason. That stuff is poison. It poisons the worms, but its not poisonous enough to kill the tortoise in the correct dose. Why do that if its not needed?

My adult tortoise maintenance consist of good food, clean water, regular soaks for hydration, a temperature controlled shelter for them, and a large safe enclosure to run around in. No vet care at all unless there is a problem, which there never is.

I agree that your vet visit was unnecessary. Money wasted.


----------



## Tolis (Oct 22, 2020)

Tom said:


> Tortoises should NEVER receive injections in the rear legs due to the real portal system. I don't know who Sam is, but he's doing it wrong.


My apologies to Sam I remembered wrong. This is the video I was talking about


----------



## zovick (Oct 22, 2020)

Tortoiseforumaccount said:


> My apologies to Sam I remembered wrong. This is the video I was talking about


No offense, but you also apparently mistook a worming paste for toothpaste. Several of the well-known worming medications come in different forms: powder, liquid, and paste. The paste being fed to the tortoises by your vet was most likely Panacur paste.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2020)

zovick said:


> No offense, but you also apparently mistook a worming paste for toothpaste. Several of the well-known worming medications come in different forms: powder, liquid, and paste. The paste being fed to the tortoises by your vet was most likely Panacur paste.


(auto correct?)


----------



## Tolis (Oct 22, 2020)

Obviously I know it was a speciaized paste ? Just lost in translation from my native language.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 22, 2020)

Panacur is administered twice. Usually ten days apart. So if the vet only gave you the "toothpaste" on that one visit, it was indeed a rip off!
It ready gets used way too often.
No one uses worm poison as a prophylactic against worms!
That's like taking Chemotherapy so that you don't get cancer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 22, 2020)

O.k
How many of us went into the pet store and plopped down money for a fresh, new T8 reptile UVB tube, got home and discovered that some SOB placed their old, burned out tube in the box and returned it?


----------



## Zoeclare (Oct 22, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> O.k
> How many of us went into the pet store and plopped down money for a fresh, new T8 reptile UVB tube, got home and discovered that some SOB placed their old, burned out tube in the box and returned it?


I don't know how someone could do that ? dont they feel guilty?


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2020)

Zoeclare said:


> I don't know how someone could do that ? dont they feel guilty?


I'm sad to say that an ever increasing percentage of our population has become morally bankrupt and indoctrinated with communist ideology, and they don't even know it. You can see them on the news marching in the streets having "mostly peaceful" "protests" where they riot, loot, burn down businesses of innocent people, attack and beat people, and kill people. Then if anyone has the audacity to defend themselves from these "peaceful protesters" while they are literally trying to murder you, the media paints you as a bloodthirsty killer hellbent on murdering innocent people for no reason at all, and the crooked DA charges you with murder for defending yourself.

The used lightbulb trick is just one more example. Its awful. So many good people in the world, but the number of bad seems to increase and become more brazen daily.


----------



## Relic (Oct 22, 2020)

I've spent considerably more on my stained glass hobby than on my chelonian hobby. But I don't consider any of it wasted. Now the beaucoup money I spent on my own offspring...that's another story.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 22, 2020)

My Dale Earnhardt collection of stuff has cost me the hella more than chelonia. 
My sister always had something that was recently rescued, so I only ever paid for 1 tortoise and that was Queenie the Hermanni. I named her because she was simply beautiful. My sis has a small rundown cottage that she uses for storage...it was like going into Cabellas, simply full of stuff. Need a half log(?) here's 5 or light fixtures or bulbs or heat mats, just on and on she kept me supplied with animals, equipment and support. After I moved to Oregon I started to support myself, so I just didn't have as many animals, then I got into rescue here, not because I wanted to. I don't mean she supported me financially, she just kept me supplied with stuff and moral support. So this hobby has cost me little.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 22, 2020)

Tortoises are nothing compared to long haired pure breed dogs. ? I save $300 a year just in vaccinations!


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 22, 2020)

When I bought my little Russian I figured I might be wasting my money. When I kept him I knew I might be wasting my money. We're still an item I wouldn't give up for a million dollars. Miss spent money on our journey is just a lesson learned.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 22, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> When I bought my little Russian I figured I might be wasting my money. When I kept him I knew I might be wasting my money. We're still an item I wouldn't give up for a million dollars. Miss spent money on our journey is just a lesson learned.


A million, huh?
You know I could give you a great deal on a wheelbarrow full of Redfoot.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Oct 22, 2020)

I just think I save a lot of money because I can grow/produce food for my RT. My 3 Golden Retrievers eat A LOT of expensive kibble!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 22, 2020)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I just think I save a lot of money because I can grow/produce food for my RT. My 3 Golden Retrievers eat A LOT of expensive kibble!


That's why Redfoot in Florida are so great.
If you see it, you can feed it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 22, 2020)

Zoeclare said:


> I bought some cards that were supposed to measure UV. They weren't very expensive but they were very rubbish!


The word Rubbish has a certain charm to it. 
In America we'd call that CRAP.
It's very UNdignified.


----------



## Zoeclare (Oct 22, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The word Rubbish has a certain charm to it.
> In America we'd call that CRAP.
> It's very UNdignified.


"Pants" is a word I use a lot but thats very much a UK thing so I thought that might might get lost in translation if I said that they were pants! ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 23, 2020)

Zoeclare said:


> "Pants" is a word I use a lot but thats very much a UK thing so I thought that might might get lost in translation if I said that they were pants! ?


I'd never heard that one


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Oct 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd never heard that one


Keep in mind... In the UK, _pants_ usually refers to underpants. As opposed to trousers.


----------



## Zoeclare (Oct 23, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Keep in mind... In the UK, _pants_ usually refers to underpants. As opposed to trousers.


Ive infiltrated the word "pants" into 2 threads now!


----------



## ALICENWNDERLND (Oct 23, 2020)

I wasted a ton of money when I got my babies, i bought the wrong everything. I thought I was so “educated” on how the enclosure should be. And then I came here and realized it was all wrong. So, I started over, re purchased, repurposed and re thought. But I’m thrilled with my learning experience, because my babies seem to be thriving. I wish I would had saved the expense and done it right from the beginning but I learned a lot, Cant put a price on that.


----------



## Obbie (Oct 23, 2020)

Zoeclare said:


> I don't know how someone could do that ? dont they feel guilty?



Yeah, are you kidding ??? People are becoming more angry by the day!


----------



## Zoeclare (Oct 23, 2020)

Obbie said:


> Yeah, are you kidding ??? People are becoming more angry by the day!


Why would being angry make you swap light bulbs?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2020)

Zoeclare said:


> Why would being angry make you swap light bulbs?


My thought exactly.

So let me play this out so I can understand.

My T-8 bulb burned out and I'm too cheap to buy a new one. So I walk into the pet store carrying the bad bulb, go to the lighting section and, in plain sight of god and everyone, I open a new bulb box, remove the new bulb and insert my bad bulb into the box. Wouldn't it be just as easy to walk into the pet store and remove a new bulb and walk out with it? Either way you're carrying a bulb. I don't get it. They must do it for the rush.

And as far as the finding a burned out bulb in the new box goes, if you have your receipt all you need do is take it back to the store.


----------



## Zoeclare (Oct 23, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> My thought exactly.
> 
> So let me play this out so I can understand.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is exactly what I was thinking! Also, why pass on the bad karma? ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 23, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> My thought exactly.
> 
> So let me play this out so I can understand.
> 
> ...


It's my thinking that THAT is what happened.
Someone buys it, swaps it and then returns it as "the wrong bulb".
I'm sure that if you have no character of any kind, you'd have more ways of flat out stealing.
And then when I return the burned out bulb, it's ME that feels like a bad guy.
Like they expect ME of having done that.


----------



## Zoeclare (Oct 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's my thinking that THAT is what happened.
> Someone buys it, swaps it and then returns it as "the wrong bulb".
> I'm sure that if you have no character of any kind, you'd have more ways of flat out stealing


I've worked in retail for many years and people will go to extreme lengths to steal the most random things!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 23, 2020)

I know I'll never buy another reptile UVB tube at a store without partially pulling out the tube and look for any discoloration of the ends.


----------



## wellington (Oct 23, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> My thought exactly.
> 
> So let me play this out so I can understand.
> 
> ...


Usually what they do is buy the new bulb, take it home switch the bulbs and then return the old burnt out one for a refund in the carton the new one was in.
When they try this at the fish store I work at it doesnt work. We test every bulb before it leaves the store.


----------



## queen koopa (Oct 23, 2020)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I just think I save a lot of money because I can grow/produce food for my RT. My 3 Golden Retrievers eat A LOT of expensive kibble!


Exactly


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 23, 2020)

as far as waisting money goes.. i guess growing up owning reptiles.. as a kid I would buy ( well my parents would buy) the fake plants from the pet stores for like 12 bucks or more..whenn u can go to walmart and get way bigger ones for 2 bucks lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 23, 2020)

Ive bought so many cage decor accessories from petstores in the past its crazy


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A million, huh?
> You know I could give you a great deal on a wheelbarrow full of Redfoot.


That's why I like a little Russian. He doesn't mind flying in my hand. He knows that it's time to go outside and play?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 23, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> as far as waisting money goes.. i guess growing up owning reptiles.. as a kid I would buy ( well my parents would buy) the fake plants from the pet stores for like 12 bucks or more..whenn u can go to walmart and get way bigger ones for 2 bucks lol


Expensive fake plants ? I was just in Lowe’s and in a 8” pot was a $16 devils ivy (pothos) wtf


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 23, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Expensive fake plants ? I was just in Lowe’s and in a 8” pot was a $16 devils ivy (pothos) wtf


Ive actually been growing some in my enclosure. But its a lil leggy and not to bushy. Im not a grower of plants lol


----------



## jaizei (Oct 23, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know I'll never buy another reptile UVB tube at a store without partially pulling out the tube and look for any discoloration of the ends.



If you're in the mood for spending money:






Amazon.com: Milwaukee 2210-20 Fluorescent Lighting Tester: Automotive


Buy Milwaukee 2210-20 Fluorescent Lighting Tester: Circuit Testers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amz.run


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 24, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive actually been growing some in my enclosure. But its a lil leggy and not to bushy. Im not a grower of plants lol


I had some rehabbing outside and it got deestroyed by the chipmunks


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2020)

wellington said:


> Usually what they do is buy the new bulb, take it home switch the bulbs and then return the old burnt out one for a refund in the carton the new one was in.
> When they try this at the fish store I work at it doesnt work. We test every bulb before it leaves the store.


But that returned bulb doesn't get put back on the for sale shelf. The OP was complaining about buying a bulb that was burned out.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 24, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> But that returned bulb doesn't get put back on the for sale shelf. The OP was complaining about buying a bulb that was burned out.


That is the old switch aroo! Shoplifters will steal the darndest things


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> But that returned bulb doesn't get put back on the for sale shelf. The OP was complaining about buying a bulb that was burned out.


Oh but there are so many places that do not check out the returns. Most stores now days won't even ask if something is wrong with the item you are returning. They just take it and put it in their return baskets and eventually it gets put back out for sale. When I return a bad item I purposely have to tell them if it's bad or not cuz no one asks, most don't care. It's sad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2020)

wellington said:


> Oh but there are so many places that do not check out the returns. Most stores now days won't even ask if something is wrong with the item you are returning. They just take it and put it in their return baskets and eventually it gets put back out for sale. When I return a bad item I purposely have to tell them if it's bad or not cuz no one asks, most don't care. It's sad.


Some stores specifically do not return electronics


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some stores specifically do not return electronics


?
A light bulb is not an electronic.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 25, 2020)

wellington said:


> ?
> A light bulb is not an electronic.


That is so old school. You can talk to them, connect them to WiFi, they even color change so yes even light bulbs have become electronics!


----------



## wellington (Oct 25, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is so old school. You can talk to them, connect them to WiFi, they even color change so yes even light bulbs have become electronics!


Wait, are you calling me OLD school? ?
I know there are bulbs like that, I don't know of any for aquariums.


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 25, 2020)

Relic said:


> I've spent considerably more on my stained glass hobby than on my chelonian hobby. But I don't consider any of it wasted. Now the beaucoup money I spent on my own offspring...that's another story.


Yep! And the dang things multiply.? before you know it.?


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 25, 2020)

wellington said:


> ?
> A light bulb is not an electronic.


It would be nice to have some lights that don't take lectric ?? especially for my aquarium...Arrow would probably be ok if the electricity goes out but his plants would be sad and forlorn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 25, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> It would be nice to have some lights that don't take lectric ?? especially for my aquarium...Arrow would probably be ok if the electricity goes out but his plants would be sad and forlorn.


BEVERLY'S pet center in Hollywood Florida considers lights as non refundable electronics.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 26, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> BEVERLY'S pet center in Hollywood Florida considers lights as non refundable electronics.


Since bulbs don't have little hour counters on them then who is to know? If I brought it back a week later I could have put 168 hours on it! Imagine clerks doing math to see if you went beyond a preset hour limit. I would buy bulbs just to take back to watch that show!!!!


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Since bulbs don't have little hour counters on them then who is to know? If I brought it back a week later I could have put 168 hours on it! Imagine clerks doing math to see if you went beyond a preset hour limit. I would buy bulbs just to take back to watch that show!!!!


I have had to return bulbs years ago. Bought wrong size before for a fish aquarium and a couple times with a mvb that wouldn't last more then a day or two. Also have returned mvb online for the same reason as the others. 
I probably was getting the ones all the dishonest people are returning.


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 26, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> BEVERLY'S pet center in Hollywood Florida considers lights as non refundable electronics.


My PetSmart took back reptile lights for me. It was even a couple of months later. It would probably be better to buy really good ones online since they're not available in our stores. BUT most other stores around here won't. There was nothing wrong with them as far as I know because they were never used. I just changed my mind about using them... and yes it was TFO advice against them. And yes I told them so.?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 26, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> My PetSmart took back reptile lights for me. It was even a couple of months later. It would probably be better to buy really good ones online since they're not available in our stores. BUT most other stores around here won't. There was nothing wrong with them as far as I know because they were never used. I just changed my mind about using them... and yes it was TFO advice against them. And yes I told them so.?


None of my local pet shops carry or sell T5 lamps.
These where all older T8s. And I could only tell that they had been used because the ends had a grey color to them.
I also once got one that wasn't even a UVB bulb in a UVB package.
This happened semi regularly.
Now I purchase my T5 stuff online.
So far. So good.


----------



## Helena F. (Oct 26, 2020)

Ive wasted so much money on bulbs. From basking to UVB, it took me forever to find the right kind of bulb that worked for my little guy. I went to change a bulb one time and as I screwed it in very gently, it broke all in my hand. So then I bought another bulb. At the time I used a clip lamp for a temporary pool enclosure, well my puppy ( he is so sweet but he is so stupid and big) jumped up to look at my tort and flipped the pool over and smashed the lamp and the bulb with it. My tort was fine, but ever since then I don't use clip lamps, and also don't let my dog in my room.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 26, 2020)

Helena F. said:


> Ive wasted so much money on bulbs. From basking to UVB, it took me forever to find the right kind of bulb that worked for my little guy. I went to change a bulb one time and as I screwed it in very gently, it broke all in my hand. So then I bought another bulb. At the time I used a clip lamp for a temporary pool enclosure, well my puppy ( he is so sweet but he is so stupid and big) jumped up to look at my tort and flipped the pool over and smashed the lamp and the bulb with it. My tort was fine, but ever since then I don't use clip lamps, and also don't let my dog in my room.


Yep. Any clamp on type of lamp needs an insurance policy against failure. Because they ALWAYS eventually fail.
Screws, zip ties, etc.
Or even better. If the budget allows for it, throw the clamp light in the trash.


----------



## pcrealty (Oct 27, 2020)

Owning a dog or cat costs more. Fish aquariums too.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 27, 2020)

Here is one for you! Bet it was a clamp light




__





登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




l.facebook.com


----------



## queen koopa (Oct 27, 2020)

I think vet bills would be the biggest waste for this hobby. Though I’ve never had to use one for my tort. Read on here constantly about tortoise trips to the vet, or a tortoise having a yearly check up! Perfect way to give away money to stranger.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 27, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> I think vet bills would be the biggest waste for this hobby. Though I’ve never had to use one for my tort. Read on here constantly about tortoise trips to the vet, or a tortoise having a yearly check up! Perfect way to give away money to stranger.


My initial post was wrong.
The money I spent saved the animals life.
While I consider my dog to be FAMILY and my other animals are just PETS, they all get absolutely the best of everything that I can find for them.
Including veterinary care.
If I'd spent all of that money with a vet that was some idiot and the tortoise died, that'd be a waste.


----------



## AgataP (Oct 27, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Tortoises are nothing compared to long haired pure breed dogs. ? I save $300 a year just in vaccinations!



I have 4 dogs and a cat that’s about 1000$ in check ups.


----------



## AgataP (Oct 27, 2020)

I have to say guns are way more than torts ????


----------



## queen koopa (Oct 27, 2020)

AgataP said:


> I have to say guns are way more than torts ????


Yes. Agreed. ? And that’s a hobby. My tortoise/turtle husbandry/keeping I consider a hobby. I’m interested in the plants and habitats that come with tortoise. I don’t consider my dogs and cats a hobby, they are animal companions that I provide a good life for


----------



## AgataP (Oct 27, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> Yes. Agreed. ? And that’s a hobby. My tortoise/turtle husbandry/keeping I consider a hobby. I’m interested in the plants and habitats that come with tortoise. I don’t consider my dogs and cats a hobby, they are animal companions that I provide a good life for



Same.
Just got my SCAR S16 and that needs a lot of extras ??
Plants are my hobby too. More than before. 
And my other guilty pleasure- lego ???


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 28, 2020)

I tried to tell my wife a Russian and a Leopard are way better than a Cinnamon and a Jasmine!


----------



## AgataP (Oct 28, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I tried to tell my wife a Russian and a Leopard are way better than a Cinnamon and a Jasmine!



They are! 
????


----------



## queen koopa (Nov 13, 2020)

Water. I have 1 RES in 75 gal. Rinsing filters and water changes. In reality water is much more valuable than money!


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 13, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I tried to tell my wife a Russian and a Leopard are way better than a Cinnamon and a Jasmine!


Yea. My house wabbit vet visits are way cheaper than Dilly cat. And nothing for Sapphire so far. I do have to redecorate now and then if Razberri decides to try a snack.?


----------

